# Noble Muscadines



## ffemt128 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, I took the frozen 5 gallon bucket of skins out of the freezer this morning and it is currently thawing. Once everything is thawed I will begin the process of making this batch of Muscadine. I have 2 1/2 gallons of juice we pressed in October that is also frozen. I'm planning on splitting the grape skins into 2 6 gallon primaries and and adding half the juice to each. I figure I will also need to add about 1 - 1 1/2 gallons of water to each primary also. I'm hoping to end up with about 6-7 gallons of very full body Muscadine as an end result. I was planning on taking initial SG to about 1.090. I think with the flavor of the Miscadine, it can easily tolerate a SG of this level. My only concern will be getting fermentation going. The temps in my basement are about 50 degrees where I have my wine stuff. Looks like I'll be using a brew belt or 2.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 16, 2010)

it'll go on the wild easy if you let it lol I know that for sure started to many gallons of those grapes this year


----------



## n2tazmania (Dec 16, 2010)

I made 3 batches of Muscadine this year and only have ~1/2 a gallon left. My wife won't leave it alone long enough to get to a bottle. So, I put up some post and wire and now just waiting on those vines to come in. Gotta step it up to 6 gallon batches instead of gallon. I ordered 2 of the Noble.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 16, 2010)

n2tazmania said:


> I made 3 batches of Muscadine this year and only have ~1/2 a gallon left. My wife won't leave it alone long enough to get to a bottle. So, I put up some post and wire and now just waiting on those vines to come in. Gotta step it up to 6 gallon batches instead of gallon. I ordered 2 of the Noble.


to bad your not closer I'd give you some to make you abit more lol


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sirs said:


> to bad your not closer I'd give you some to make you abit more lol



Making threats like that may get you a visit from my son whos coming home from SC on Wednesday.

Lets see, he should be passing through your area around 5:30ish...


----------



## Julie (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea I would say that the nobles will take 1.090 very easily. I have my reds and noble all backsweeten and aging. Can't wait but I am being patient.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 16, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Making threats like that may get you a visit from my son whos coming home from SC on Wednesday.
> 
> Lets see, he should be passing through your area around 5:30ish...



I wasn't talking about you silly you already got some I was talking about 
n2tazmania they only had a gallon. well maybe more not certain


----------



## mxsteve625 (Dec 16, 2010)

I did 10 gallons of Nobles this year and the SG was at an adjusted 1.080 per Sacailat's recomendations. I have racked a couple of times and REALLY want to bottle as this wine is to DIE for. I will probably go ahead and bottle the next week or so. Damn this is tasty,. I don't think a higher Sg would do this wine any justice. My God this is flavorable. I had no idea!!!


----------



## Julie (Dec 17, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> I did 10 gallons of Nobles this year and the SG was at an adjusted 1.080 per Sacailat's recomendations. I have racked a couple of times and REALLY want to bottle as this wine is to DIE for. I will probably go ahead and bottle the next week or so. Damn this is tasty,. I don't think a higher Sg would do this wine any justice. My God this is flavorable. I had no idea!!!



LOL, yes it is to die for, that is why we are telling are friends and family that we will share with them but they have to come here for a glass, we are not giving bottles away.  I did 10 gallons of Noble at 1.082.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sirs said:


> I wasn't talking about you silly you already got some I was talking about
> n2tazmania they only had a gallon. well maybe more not certain



Just teasing with you Eddie. I am looking forward to hopefully meeting up next year to pick. I think it would be a fun time.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 17, 2010)

hopefully we'll get to pick those again next year...... I'm glad you like them Julie and I'm really glad I had the opportunity to get you guys the grapes I did. I'm really glad to see that they are being enjoyed as much as they are. Just wish I could've got more to some of the others on here that can't get them. Oh you guys gotta try mixing abit of 7up with some it makes a really good cooler type drink as well. Of course I had mine abit stronger than what you all did yours so might not be as good that way for you guys...LOL


----------



## toddrod (Dec 17, 2010)

I take mine up to 1.125 using Ison, Darlene, Sweet Jenny and Pam. Works good for me.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well everything thawed. Here's what I did. 2 primaries each with 3 gallons of skins, 1 1/4 gallon pressed Noble Muscadine juice, 1 gallon warm water. Stirred to mix everthing well. SG of juice and skins was 1.044. Added sugar (9 cups) to get to 1.090. Added pectic enzyme. Will pitch yeast, nutrient and energizer tomorrow morning. Considering using either 1122 or D47 since I have an ample supply of both. 

Juice tastes delicious.


----------



## almargita (Dec 19, 2010)

Doug:

Would like to be able to get some of the muscadines next harvest also.... Since I am also in the Burg, let me know if , where & when I could get enough to make a batch. Sound like these are the Cadilac of grapes, everyone seems to love them.....
Al


----------



## Julie (Dec 19, 2010)

almargita said:


> Doug:
> 
> Would like to be able to get some of the muscadines next harvest also.... Since I am also in the Burg, let me know if , where & when I could get enough to make a batch. Sound like these are the Cadilac of grapes, everyone seems to love them.....
> Al



Hi Al,

Do you like a sweet wine, muscadine can be dry to sweet but I believe they are their best as a sweet wine.


----------



## almargita (Dec 19, 2010)

Julie:

Definetly a sweet wine person....

Al


----------



## Julie (Dec 19, 2010)

well maybe we can all go done at the same time and pick our hearts out. The property is up for sale and if this was 4 years from now my husband and I would probably very seriously think about buying it but I can not retire for another 3 years and my husband can not retire for another 4 years. 

But we will wait and see what next year brings. If you are a sweet wine drinker I think you will totally love this wine and you need to get together with the rest of the western pa'ers the next time we get together.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 19, 2010)

almargita said:


> Doug:
> 
> Would like to be able to get some of the muscadines next harvest also.... Since I am also in the Burg, let me know if , where & when I could get enough to make a batch. Sound like these are the Cadilac of grapes, everyone seems to love them.....
> Al



what do you call a batch?? 1,3,5,6 gallon?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 19, 2010)

Julie take early retirement, we"ll come down and help you start a new winery!


----------



## almargita (Dec 20, 2010)

Just curious as to when the prime time of the year would be to pick them?? Just might be able to schedule a picking party!!
Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 20, 2010)

I know the batch Sirs picked for Julie and I was the begining of October. Julie was down the following weekend. We did our initial press Columbus day. 

I'm definately setting some vacation time aside for a road trip if the grapes are available again. make a long weekend out of it.


----------



## Julie (Dec 20, 2010)

I think September would be the prime picking time. Sirs had said when we were down that there were much more grapes a couple of weeks earlier.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 20, 2010)

almargita said:


> Just curious as to when the prime time of the year would be to pick them?? Just might be able to schedule a picking party!!
> Al



Well according how the weather is but normally from about mid sept up till the first really hard frost


----------



## Sirs (Dec 20, 2010)

Julie said:


> I think September would be the prime picking time. Sirs had said when we were down that there were much more grapes a couple of weeks earlier.



well you got there after they came with the picking machines


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 20, 2010)

I placed an electric oil heater near the primaries so they can feel all warm and cuddly in the 50 degree temps of my basement. I think onece fermentation starts I can slowly decrease the temp of the heater.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 20, 2010)

they do love the warmth, just had about half a glass of some dry noble that I got it's got enough alcohol in it to make you all warm inside lol just like I like it


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 21, 2010)

Fermentation has started. Both caps were at the top of the buckets when I arrived home today. Now begins the process of punching down the cap several times a day. I'm guessing around New Years I'll squeeze and remove the skins then transfer to a carboy.


----------



## DavidB (Dec 21, 2010)

Sirs said:


> they do love the warmth, just had about half a glass of some dry noble that I got it's got enough alcohol in it to make you all warm inside lol just like I like it



This is why I'm always sitting around in shorts and a t-shirt!!! Two glasses of this and you have to come out of your clothes! Boy it sure is good. 

I'm down to 5 six gallon carboys in bulk storage and a few one gallon jugs in the fridge and kitchen. None in primary. Don't know what I'm going to do. I may run out before I can get some more fermented! 

Guess it's time to clean out the freezer.  LOL


----------



## Sirs (Dec 21, 2010)

if you make and drink up all those grapes you got from here son you got a problem for sure


----------



## Sirs (Dec 21, 2010)

you got what 30 or more 5 gallon buckets of them didn't you......... do you know how many buckets you got?? I can't remember??


----------



## DavidB (Dec 22, 2010)

Sirs said:


> you got what 30 or more 5 gallon buckets of them didn't you......... do you know how many buckets you got?? I can't remember??



I honestly lost count of the total buckets. Thirty might be close. No way I'm running out anytime soon. At least not until it's time to pick again.  

Really hope you get to buy that place!!! Praying everyday that one of us hits the lottery or something. 

I can't wait until around March so we can go over and get some cuttings. I would sure love to have about 6 to 10 of the Noble vines if nothing else.


----------



## Sirs (Dec 22, 2010)

I know the feeling so bad. I'm gonna get cutting from most of the other grapes as well lol


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 26, 2010)

I decided to pull the skins off the must tonight and squeeze the remaining juice from the skins. I ended up with 7 1/2 gallons of juice. Sg was at 1.000. Juice is now sitting in a clean primary and I will transfer to a carboy later in the week. Very full body with this batch.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 28, 2010)

Everthing is still fermenting. I checked the Ph of the must and it is currently at 3.02 according to the meter. I'll recheck as this progresses prior to transferring to carboy later this week.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 28, 2010)

I transferred my Muscadine to the carboy tonight using the pump purchased from Wade. Uphill racking, go figure. I have a 6 gallon carboy filled with low sediment juice and a gallon and a half of pretty heavy lees which will complact nicely and will be used to top up the 6 gallon at next racking. I'm guessing I'll end with 6 gallons instead of the original 7 I thought.


----------

